
Card Shark - far33d
http://www.foundread.com/view/card-shark
======
jamesbritt
"My 27th birthday is right around the corner, so while I'm still young, that
youthful feeling is fleeting."

Only if you let it be that way.

------
aston
Matt Maroon is a new entrant on my cool people list.

